# Bird Identification



## evan m (Jul 26, 2016)

Can anyone id this bird?  I live in a neighborhood in Savannah and I see the bird/birds almost everyday flying in the evening.  It has been her for a couple months.  The pictures are form a video taken on an iPhone.  So its just a silhouette.  The bird looks like it has darker wings and like a gray/blue body.  No pattern on the belly.  Or like blue/gray wings and a white body.  Its hard for me to distinguish the color so high and in the evening.  

Thank you!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 26, 2016)

got any better pix ????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2016)

Mississippi kite.


----------



## evan m (Jul 26, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Mississippi kite.



Nicodemus,

That what I thought.  I couldn't find any other birds with that coloring.  I didn't want to lead anyone that way.  The bird book I had said they were once prevalent but not very common in this area anymore.  Do you find that to be true?  Also, when I see the bird I hear a whistle which I think is coming form the bird, the books I have say they call very infrequently.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2016)

I see them here in Southwest Georgia frequently during the summer. They`re gone by winter though. I don`t think I`ve ever heard one make a sound.


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 26, 2016)

They are a lot of them here in west central Ga right now.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 27, 2016)

I looked up this bird,beautiful bird.I've never seen one.
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Mississippi_Kite/id


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Jul 27, 2016)

A pterodactyl


----------



## rip18 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yep, a cool bird!  Often nests around mature hardwoods (especially creek/river bottoms, but sometimes in old urban areas/cemetaries, etc.).


----------



## evan m (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff Raines said:


> I looked up this bird,beautiful bird.I've never seen one.
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Mississippi_Kite/id



It's a very cool bird. Just listened to the call.  That's definitely it.


----------

